# Workin' on that last leg....



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Luck! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Goooooooo Rusty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sure you will be glad to get that last leg boy. Those trials can be hard on a three legged dog.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Good Luck*

I hope the weather cooperates and things that you can't control at a trial go well.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Best of Luck!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Good luck to both Rusty and Tally today!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa- UDX? Very impressive, Tally! Best of luck to both smart dogs!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheer section for Rusty and Tally!!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GOOD LUCK !!!!! We'll be expecting a big glowing report so the party can begin !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What time is the party to celebrate their wins. Good luck Rusty and Tally!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Fingers and toes crossed for a Q and a Q + Q for you guys! May your weekend be green ribbons galore!


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Awwww, y'all are awesome. With all the good wishes we can't miss!!

Regardless of what the outcome it's a day with my dogs which makes it a perfect day.

(but I'd like the Q too....ok, so I'm selfish...LOL)

And to Hooch....yes, Rusty would perfer to have three legs...he's been a "two legged" dog for over a month now. LOL.

Rusty started his obedience career last February so if he finishes his UD title that will be almost 6 months from CD to UD. I made a bet with someone that if we were able to step into the utility ring before the end of the year I would dye my hair to match my dog. I'm sitting here waiting for the color to finish it's magic. 

LOL...... I'm glad my dog is not a "blue heeler"!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Soda said:


> Regardless of what the outcome it's a day with my dogs which makes it a perfect day.


Well yes, of course! The Qs are just icing on the cake! (I, too, like icing!)


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Rastadog said:


> I hope the weather cooperates and things that you can't control at a trial go well.


Trials down here are usually inside so the climate control usually goes well. There was one trial that we entered where we didn't have lights until the start of the trial. We would have used flashlights or lanterns and were rushing to find enough then ta da....let there be light!


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Whoa- UDX? Very impressive, Tally! Best of luck to both smart dogs!


 
She's a very special little girl....but I'm a little bias!

I see you have a Tally too!


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> What time is the party to celebrate their wins. Good luck Rusty and Tally!!!!


Party complete with frozen yogurt and plain hamburger without bun! Tally is watching her girlish figure, and pickles give Rusty heartburn.....LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news about Tally& Rusty The (hopefully) three legged dog?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You go Rusty!!!!!! You too Tally!!!!!! I got up early hoping for news.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

When Rusty gets the UDX, you'll have to change his name to "Gold" Any dog with a UDX is in no way "rusty!"  

Can't wait to hear the report


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How'd it go this weekend?


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

It went, it came and it wasn't meant to be this time for Rusty.

We were close working on really nice scores but had green dogitis. First run missed the metal article, second run Rusty had a brain fart and went to go over the bar jump instead of going out to the go out spot and the third try he looked away as I gave him the sit signal.

Different mistakes so I'm chauking it up to green dog. the judges like his attitude and I had several comments on what a good working dog he is by some top trainers in the country. So I can't complain.

Tally came home with her first udx leg so we didn't go away empty handed. However, her "sitter" broke and she didn't q in utility for the second. Silly girl....we affectionately call my two "Barbie and Ken" and the song "I'm a Barbie girl, in a Barbie world" came to mind as she decided not to sit on her halts.

Shows are inside in this region and getting ringtime is tough during the summer when our club takes it's hiatus. We really need that time to get the ring picture. 

Scores were in the high 90's if we would have q'd. Judge showed me his score card on the last run....only would have lost 1.5 points. Then he offered to take Rusty home....lol. Nope, nothing doing! 

Next round of shows are in October. For the rest of this month we'll work on some yard skills in prep for fall field training to break up the intensity of training for utility. Then we'll be back at it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Next time out his his time. I mean what can you expect from a dog missing a leg??? I really shouldn;t pick but that is just me. You all will get it for sure!!!!


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Next time out his his time. I mean what can you expect from a dog missing a leg??? I really shouldn;t pick but that is just me. You all will get it for sure!!!!


 
LOL...Hooch you're a hoot! Yeah, it'll come....I think it's called payin' your dues. The class is called "futility" at times!


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

*UD is in the bag*

Haven't had time to post here in a couple of months so I figured I'd better give the update.

I'm happy...no, I'm overjoyed to report that Rusty did obtain his UD title, with all first place and scores in the 190's two weeks ago. 

And here I continue with the shameless brag. From CD to UD in 8 months and most with first place and decent scores. (190's) This qualified him for the Front and Finish Platinum award which came last week. A wonderful tribute to my heart dog. He's done all that I've asked and today is his third birthday. Technically he is supposed be growning back the brains that fall out during puberty about this time........lol

Rusty is my novice A dog and I'm extremely proud of our accomplishments. He has been the best and most forgiving teacher and truly motivates me to get up at ungodly hours to train. 

Now, we'll continue on and work toward a UDX and who knows. We showed in the utility B classes this past weekend and came away breaking that 195 barrier. Not a bad year for us and to think that my new team showed beside teams that are headed for the Invitational is just incredible.

After a rest over the winter where we'll work on some field stuff (Rusty's favorite) we'll start up again in spring. I'm very proud of my best friend!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am totally in awe. What an incredible accomplishment! BIG congratulations!!


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks! It's been a fun year!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow! 
Hearty Congratulations!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a great accomplishment for any team never mind a "Novice A" team. You will look back at your accomplishments with this boy someday and say "WOW!" Good luck with your pursuit of that UDX it sounds like you will make short order of that also.
Congratualions!!!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck Rusty and Tally! Your mom will be proud of you no matter what, I'm sure


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Soda said:


> Haven't had time to post here in a couple of months so I figured I'd better give the update.
> 
> I'm happy...no, I'm overjoyed to report that Rusty did obtain his UD title, with all first place and scores in the 190's two weeks ago.
> 
> ...


It's so funny when you call them Ken and Barbie. Congratulations - breaking 195 is just impressive. My boy Tally is on his last CD leg only, and every time I am so nervous I need CPR. I cant imagine reaching your level of accomplishment, and it's inspiring to hear the updates.


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words!

It has been a fun filled year! We will show one more time this year at our local GR club speciality next weekend. I did enter Rusty and Tally both in Open and Utility. I thought it would be a fun show and lots of good friends so I figured what the heck. Tally has been on a leave of absence since she was spayed. She came to me a year ago and while she lives and trains here her owner has shown her until Rusty got his CDX. She has one UDX leg. 

This show will be the first time Rusty will try for a UDX leg both teams are about even. We've done some reminder training. I figure the entry supports the club so why not. Regardless of what happens at the show, I'm very lucky to have two such willing partners and am looking forward to the event.

I'm always nervous before we go into the ring but something happens after I hand off my leash. Then it's about me and my dog. I just love that "zone".


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats to both of you,on a super job!


----------

